#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Any tips to maintain Good eyesight?

## Moana

Hello Guys1

Your eyes are an important part of your health. There are many things you can do to keep them healthy and make sure you are seeing your best!

CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME SOME WAYS ON HOW TO MAINTAIN A GOOD EYESIGHT?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys1
> 
> Your eyes are an important part of your health. There are many things you can do to keep them healthy and make sure you are seeing your best!
> 
> CAN YOU GUYS TELL ME SOME WAYS ON HOW TO MAINTAIN A GOOD EYESIGHT?


Here are some tips to maintain good eyesight


Regular exercise
Having enough Good Night sleep
Avoid Smoking
Wash your hands frequently
Wear sunglasses in sunny days

----------

